# Créer une USB bootable Win10 depuis Mac



## AgilPhil (28 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'exécuter ponctuellement Win10 depuis mon Mac.
Pour cela voudrais pouvoir démarrer le mac sur une USB bootable Win10.
Sauf erreur, ce cas précis n'est pas référencé ici... Et j'avoue que le fonctionnement de "BootCamp", souvent évoqué, m'échappe. 
Questions donc : 

A partir d'un support original contenant Win10, comment créer la clé bootable, sachant que je n'ai pas de machine Windows à ma disposition ?
Est-ce nécessaire d'utiliser BootCamp pour faire ça (et donc de dédier un bout de partition de mon disque dur pour Win10) ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.
Phil


----------

